# انتاج حمض الخليك والخل من الكحول



## safwatmr (24 مارس 2011)

*أولاً : مقدمة *

عندما تتعرض المشروبات التي تحتوي علي مواد كحولية للهواء الجوي فإنه يتأكسد بواسطة الأوكسجين إلي حامض الاسيتيك ( الخل المركز) وتصبح هذه المشروبات حامضة ويرجع ذلك إلي تأثير أنواع معينة من الفطريات والبكتريا الموجودة مثل الميكودرما استياي والبكتريوم استياي . 
وبناء علي ذلك فإنه من السهل إجراء هذه العملية علي نطاق واسع لتصنيع الخل الخام من المواد الكحولية. 
وعلي الرغم من أن الخل المستخدم الآن في كثير من الأغراض الصناعية والغذائية يتكون أساساً من محلول مخفف من حامض الاسيتيك المذاب في الماء فإن طعمه وصفاته الخاصة ترجع إلي احتوائه علي كميات صغيرة من مواد أخرى مشتقة من مواد تحضيرية وبصفة خاصة علي الاسترات كالايثيل استيات التي تضفي عليه رائحة عطرية. 
*ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع*

يعتبر تصنيع حمض الخليك والخل من الصناعات الهامة نظراً لاحتياج العديد من الصناعات لحمض الخليك حيث يدخل في صناعة الاستيالدهيد ومنه يمكن إنتاج الميتالدهيد الذي يستخدم وقودا صلبا بدلا من الكحول الميثيل ويعرف باسم الميتا . 
كذلك يستخدم حمض الخليك في إنتاج الأسيتون حيث يمرر بخار حامض الخليك في درجة 400ºم تقريبا فوق عامل حفاز مثل أكسيد الثوريوم أو اكسيد المنجنيز . 
كذلك يدخل الخل في كثير من المأكولات حيث لا غني عنه كمادة استهلاكية في المطابخ والمنازل مما يعد إنتاجه ضروريا بالإضافة إلي العائد الاقتصادي الكبير لذلك فإن إقامة هذا المشروع يعتبر مشجعا للاستثمار في المشروعات الصغيرة . 
*ثالثا : الخامات*

*الخامات اللازمة لإنتاج 1000 لتر خل (10% تركيز)*



 كحول مطلق ( 105.88 لتر ) .
 تربتون ( 5.294كجم ) .
 مستخلص خميرة ( 5.294 كجم ) .
 كبريتات أمونيوم ( 1.6 كجم ) .
 جلوكوز ( 1.6 كجم ) .
 بوتاسيوم ثنائي الفوسفات ( 0.5 كجم ) .
 كبريتات مغنيسيوم متبلرة(7جزيئات ماء تبلر) ( 0.21كجم ) .
 *رابعا : المنتجات*

يقوم المشروع بإنتاج حمض خليك نقي 99.5% أو يمكن تحويل هذه الكمية إلي خل نسبة تركيزه 10% أو خل بنسبة تركيز 6% . 
*خامسا : العناصر الفنية للمشروع*

*(1) مراحل التصنيع*



 يتم تجفيف الكحول بالماء ليصل إلي تركيز 10% في تانك الخلط .
 يتم تجهيز المواد الغذائية اللازمة لنمو بكتريا حمض الخليك بالنسب المطلوبة .
 يتم تحضير محلول التخمير (MASH) بإضافة وخلط المواد الغذائية مع محلول الكحول المخفف وإضافة 1% حمض خليك لتنشيط البكتريا .
 تتم عملية التخمير في مخمر هوائي بإضافة محلول مزرعة البكتريا بنسبة 10% من حجم الـ MASH ويراعي أن تكون التهوية ذات كفاءة عالية ويزود المخمر بأداة ميكانيكية لمنع الرغوة بالإضافة إلي مصيدة للهواء الخارج ومكثف لاسترجاع المواد المتطايرة( الكحول وحمض الخليك) إلي المخمر لزيادة الإنتاج (ويعمل تبريد داخلي للمخمر بماء درجة حرارته تتراوح من 10 إلي 24ºم) ويظل لمدة يومين إلي أن يصل تركيز الكحول المتبقي إلي 0.1-0.3% وتركيز حمض الخليك 10% .
 يخزن المحلول الناتج من التخمير ثم يرشح في مرشح مرة واحدة .
 يخزن الخل النقي ويفضل عمل بسترة له لإمكانية تخزينه لفترة طويلة .
 يعبأ في عبوات مختلفة ويباع كخل بتركيز 10% أو يخفف بتركيز 6% في التانك الأول .
 يركز المحلول النقي في التانك الثاني باستخدام مذيب الأمين .
 يعمل عملية تبخير لحمض الخليك ثم يكثف لنحصل علي حمض خليك نقي بتركيز 99.5% .
 يعبأ في زجاجات بعبوات مختلفة .
 * (2) المساحة والموقع :*

يلزم للمشروع مساحة (20م×10م) بارتفاع 6.5متر مغطاة ومجهزة بوسائل تهوية ومعدات أمن صناعي ومعدات إطفاء حريق . 
*(3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :*

يحتاج المشروع إلي مصدر كهربي ذو قوة كهربية حوالي 10 كيلووات كما يحتاج المشروع إلي مصدر للمياه لتوفير مياه التشغيل والتبريد وتشغيل الغلاية للحصول علي البخار بإجمالي 700 جنيه شهريا . 
*(4) الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات :*


























*تكلفة المعدات المستخدمة * 



*(5) احتياج المشروع من الخامات شهريا :*




*إجمالي الخامات خلال دورة رأس المال (ثلاث شهور)31935 جنيه . * 
*(6) الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع :*

*(7) العمالة :*






 عدد الورديات :وردية واحدة
 عدد ساعات العمل :8 ساعات
 *(8) منتجات المشروع (شهريا) :*




*إجمالي المنتجات خلال دورة رأس المال (ثلاث شهور) 121800 جنيه . * 
*(9) التعبئة والتغليف :*

تتم تعبئة المنتج في عبوات بلاستيكية من البولي ايثلين الأبيض سعة 1 لتر للأغراض الاستهلاكية للمنازل كما يمكن تعبئة 5 لتر ، 20 لتر،50 لتر في جراكن بلاستيكية من البولي ايثيلين الأبيض في المراحل التالية عند تطوير حجم الإنتاج . 
وتغلق جميع العبوات بإحكام مع وضع ملصق يوضح تاريخ واسم المنتج وعنوانه مع مراعاة تعليمات الأمن الصناعي وترص في المخزن . 
*(10) عناصر الجودة :*



 يراعي تهوية المكان وتزويده بمراوح للتهوية مع مراعاة الصيانة المستمرة لنظام التهوية ككل .
 غسل وتنظيف معدات الإنتاج بعد كل دورة إنتاج .
 الحفاظ علي المكان نظيفا بغسل الأرضيات والحوائط المستمر بالمنظفات الصناعية .
 *(11) التسويق :*

يدخل الخل في كثير من المأكولات حيث لا غني عنه كمادة استهلاكية وكمادة خام في كثير من الصناعات الكيميائية مما يعد إنتاجه ضروريا . 
* ولزيادة القدرة التنافسية لهذه المنتجات يجب مراعاة ما يلي :* 


 جودة المنتج ( نسبة التركيز – درجة النقاء – التعقيم) .
 رخص الأسعار .
 مواصفات خاصة (رائحة – طعم) .
 *ويمكن أن يتم التسويق لهذه المنتجات باستخدام أحد الأساليب التالية :* 


 التوزيع عن طريق مندوبي البيع .
 الاتصال المباشر بالمصانع التي تستخدم حمض الخليك في صناعتها .
 تعبئة المنتج في عبوة ذات مظهر جمالي مطبوع عليها اسم المشروع وصلاحيته .
 *قنوات التسويق :* 


 محلات البقالة
 السوبر ماركت
 مصانع الكيماويات
 المشروع ذاته
 *(12) الاشتراطات الصحية والبيئية :*

*الشروط العامة :* 


 توفير مصادر التهوية الطبيعية اللازمة .
 توفير وسائل إطفاء الحريق .
 توفير مصدر دائم للمياه من الشبكة العامة .
 تواجد شبكة عامة للصرف الصحي / الصناعي .
 *الشروط الخاصة :* 


 توفير نظام تهوية وسحب آلي لخفض تركيزات الإنبعاثات .
 التخلص الآمن من المخلفات السائلة بعد معالجتها .
 عدم التدخين في مناطق الإنتاج والتخزين .
 استخدام القفازات والكمامات .


----------



## الدكتور حسام (25 أبريل 2011)

تسلم ايديك بس حدا من الاخوان المتخصصين يخبرنا عن عمل المواد الخام ونسبها ومتى تضاف ... ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## البرداعى (25 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر
--------------------


----------

